# Bringing Food into Dubai



## Shaggy Dubaibhoy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All

Please can anyone advise if you can bring lornes of square sausage (Beef) potatoe scone and plain breed, scottish amongst you lot out there will know what I am talking about.
also I would like to bring cheezy pasta fur my kids as Dubai just dont sell the real stuff like back hame.

I would be grateful if anyone can advise on these items as I dont want to be juggling my cases :juggle: if you are not allowed.....

many thanks 

Shaggy:behindsofa:


----------

